# Bear common in Paulding Forest?



## Hoot (Apr 24, 2016)

My daughter just saw a dead youngster bear along 278 between Dallas and Rockmart.  About as tall as our 90 lb GSD.  Are bear or their sign seen often around Paulding Forest?


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 26, 2016)

No, but when the young ones get old enough to leave Momma, they get pushed out of the normal hunting/living zones by the older bears. A lot of them wander until they get into trouble. Been several over the years get south of 'Toona and even into Atlanta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

my neighbor seen one on Dabs Bridge rd .. not far from PF wma.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 26, 2016)

Not common but a few wander here and there pretty much all over Ga. Don't think there's ever been one killed on a managed hunt.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 26, 2016)

Hunted PF for 30 yrs and never saw bear sign...

The young bear killed likely just followed some 
creek or stream and got himself into trouble with a car/truck..


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah, their eyesight is rather poor. Makes it hard to find the crossing signs and no one has taught them about the yellow bumpy pads and red buttons.


----------

